# Получилось, что



## George1992

Hi!

How to translate "Получилось, что" in the beginning of a sentence? I often see this phrase when a native speaker replies to someone's question. 

Here is one of many answers from a native speaker* -*> *Получилось, что *"деньги" тут ссылаются на XXX, а не на XXX. 

I'd like to learn the exact translation of the phrase if possible. Will you help me?


----------



## smmichael

I think this translation is possible:
*
It turned out to be...*


----------



## Rosett

You can say: "It happened( so), that..."


----------



## Sobakus

In your sentence it simply means "here as opposed to normally". More generally, it means "a series of events has led to the following", f.ex. «Получилось, что буква Y в английском произносится как 3 других звука».


----------



## Drink

I would say the best translation is "It turns out that ..."


----------



## Sobakus

Drink said:


> I would say the best translation is "It turns out that ..."


Are you sure? To me, this is only possible as a translation of *получается*.


----------



## Tungerman

"turns out that / turn out to be" translates as "оказывается, что...", which has a completely different meaning.

I don't think there's a good English translation for "получилось, что...", but I'd say this is the best explanation:


Sobakus said:


> In your sentence it simply means "here as opposed to normally". More generally, it means "a series of events has led to the following", f.ex. «Получилось, что буква Y в английском произносится как 3 других звука».


----------



## Drink

Tungerman said:


> "turns out that / turn out to be" translates as "оказывается, что...", which has a completely different meaning.
> 
> I don't think there's a good English translation for "получилось, что...", but I'd say this is the best explanation:



The English expression "it turns/turned out (to be) that" covers both meanings.


----------



## George1992

Just for sure, is there anybody who can translate it into Czech or German? I think there are the best translations unlike English.


----------



## smmichael

*'Daraus kam es dass...'* I would say.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I'm afraid this is a pointless exercise, George. The "exact" translation is "it received itself" or "dostalo se", neither of which makes any sense in English or Czech. This use of "получиться" is idiomatic, and would be translated differently according to the specific context, so we would need a full sentence and context.


----------



## George1992

Enquiring Mind said:


> I'm afraid this is a pointless exercise, George. The "exact" translation is "it received itself" or "dostalo se", neither of which makes any sense in English or Czech. This use of "получиться" is idiomatic, and would be translated differently according to the specific context, so we would need a full sentence and context.



After reading all the replies, I would say that in Czech it's "Z toho vzešlo, že..." (Z toho vyplynulo, že...).


----------



## Suilan

smmichael said:


> *'Daraus kam es dass...'*



So kam es (dazu), dass ...
So ist es dazu gekommen, dass ..

Also possible, when describing a negative result:

Es kam soweit, dass ...
Es ist soweit gekommen, dass ...


----------



## Q-cumber

> Получилось, что "деньги" тут ссылаются на XXX, а не на XXX.


The meaning of the entire phrase is unclear. It doesn't make any sense to me.



> How to translate "Получилось, что" in the beginning of a sentence? I often see this phrase when a native speaker replies to someone's question.


Are you sure that it's "получилось" and not "получается" (present tense)?

-Уже пять часов.
-Получается, что (выходит / это значит, что...) мы опоздали на самолёт.


----------



## Boyar

It came out that _Dengi_ ...

or

It comes out that _Dengi_ ...


----------



## Sobakus

Boyar said:


> It came out that _Dengi_ ...
> 
> or
> 
> It comes out that _Dengi_ ...


Those aren't valid phrases in English, I'm afraid. The closest existing expression would be "to turn out", but it expresses personal surprise ("оказывается", see #7) and cannot be used to explain that for such and such reason something isn't what one would normally expect.


----------

